# Studio Headphone USB Amp Suggestions?



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 1, 2017)

What USB headphone amp would you use with a pair of Sony MDR-7506s? They can handle 1,000mW (1-Watt) I assume RMS @ 63-Ohms. I would also like a Toslink output on the device so I can supply my desk speakers with fiber when not using the MDRs.

https://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDR7506...d=1568261824&sprefix=Sony+MDR-,aps,166&sr=8-3


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Checkout iFi audio. Might suit your needs. Pricey but quality.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 1, 2017)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> Checkout iFi audio. Might suit your needs. Pricey but quality.


Definitely pricey, even their budget model is $140 with no optical out. Even the headphone out only supplies 130mW where my headphones claim to be able to handle 1000mW. Still confused if 1000mW is the RMS handling that I should be looking for in a headphone amp or not.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> What USB headphone amp would you use with a pair of Sony MDR-7506s? They can handle 1,000mW (1-Watt) I assume RMS @ 63-Ohms. I would also like a Toslink output on the device so I can supply my desk speakers with fiber when not using the MDRs.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDR7506...d=1568261824&sprefix=Sony+MDR-,aps,166&sr=8-3



The Sony MDR7506 have a very high sensitivity of 106dB/1W/1M. That combined with a relatively low impedance (hard to drive headphone generally range from 250-600 Ohms) means that they are very easy to drive.

You're not going to need 1W (1000mw) to get them to sing...they'll destroy your ears and maybe the drivers if you put that much power to them for any length of time.

What's your budget for the DAC/Headphone Amp?

Do you want one that's portable/rechargeable to connect to your smartphone in a back-to-back "stack" as well?

.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 1, 2017)

bbfoto said:


> The Sony MDR7506 have a very high sensitivity of 106dB/1W/1M. That combined with a relatively low impedance (hard to drive headphone generally range from 250-600 Ohms) means that they are very easy to drive.
> 
> You're not going to need 1W (1000mw) to get them to sing...they'll destroy your ears and maybe the drivers if you put that much power to them for any length of time.
> 
> ...


No need for portability, its just going to sit at my desk and run my optical speakers when not using headphones. I wanted to stay under $150 on a unit. Has to have optical out though, that is what my desk speakers take and I have been running them analog off the OEM sound card. 32-bit processing would be nice to have as well.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> No need for portability, its just going to sit at my desk and run my optical speakers when not using headphones. I wanted to stay under $150 on a unit. Has to have optical out though, that is what my desk speakers take and I have been running them analog off the OEM sound card. 32-bit processing would be nice to have as well.


https://www.schiit.com/products/mag...MI-ZSwi8rO5AIVAh-tBh3j2QoPEAQYASABEgKPdPD_BwE

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 1, 2017)

Jscoyne2 said:


> https://www.schiit.com/products/mag...MI-ZSwi8rO5AIVAh-tBh3j2QoPEAQYASABEgKPdPD_BwE
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


That has no optical.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> No need for portability, its just going to sit at my desk and run my optical speakers when not using headphones. I wanted to stay under $150 on a unit. Has to have optical out though, that is what my desk speakers take and I have been running them analog off the OEM sound card. 32-bit processing would be nice to have as well.


The M-Audio Super DAC series is the only one I can think of off the top of my head with all of the connectivity that you need and also within your budget...but they have been discontinued for a while now. Maybe look for a used one on eBay? 





https://m-audio.com/products/view/super-dac


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 1, 2017)

bbfoto said:


> The M-Audio Super DAC series is the only one I can think of off the top of my head with all of the connectivity that you need and also within your budget...but they have been discontinued for a while now. Maybe look for a used one on eBay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is EXACTLY what I need, even supports backwards signal as an input device. Only one listing on eBay at the moment for $100 but really bad seller ratings. My only issue with this unit is that its 24-bit and not 32-bit but thats not necessarily a deal breaker for the price. Can't find one on Amazon but may be worth keeping an eye out on eBay if I can snag one!


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 1, 2017)

I ended up with a free DAC on my hands with a fiber output that I wanted to use, but I have no volume control in Windows. Its a cheap but highly rated unit: Signstek HiFi USB to Coaxial S/PDIF Converter Convert Digital to Analogue Signal Mini USB DAC PCM:Amazon:Computers & Accessories










My main volume slider does nothing when adjusted, but if I open up the volume mixer and adjust any specific slider other than my main volume it does control the volume. However there is a slight delay, which makes me wonder if the volume is actually adjusted by the amp that the fiber is terminating at and there are not any differences in signal strength being delivered to the amp...just a volume up or down protocol of some sort? If I was able to change my default volume slider it may be a workaround but this is a huge drawback to this unit...I tried updating the drivers online via device manager but there are no others available...not even on the manufactures website. Does anyone have a solution?


----------

